# Nintendo Direct - April 12th, 2017



## Jake (Apr 10, 2017)

Nintendo has just announced their next Nintendo Direct to air on April 12th, 3PM PT for the US, 23:00 BST for the UK. The direct will focus mainly on Arms and Splatoon 2, but will also focus on other Switch and 3DS titles.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2017)

Wait the Direct is 11pm in the UK?? The hell...


----------



## Weiland (Apr 12, 2017)

If I'm right (probably not -- I'm Australian), then the direct is 6 hours from now! GET HYPED!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 12, 2017)

Im *glad* we are getting more information about ARMS , hopefully they will say ARMS will have more content and stuff because it has the potential of being a good game.
Also , i hope we get the release date for Splatoon 2


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2017)

Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Nintendo Switch Bundle has leaked on the Russian Nintendo store! It could possibly be revealed in the Direct!

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...new&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=NintendoSwitch


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 12, 2017)

why are thr jiycons different on the side than the front tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yea there is some words mispelt sorry


----------



## Corrie (Apr 12, 2017)

Coooooooool. I'm hoping for 3D news!


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 12, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Nintendo Switch Bundle has leaked on the Russian Nintendo store! It could possibly be revealed in the Direct!
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...new&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=NintendoSwitch
> 
> View attachment 197300



Oooh! May consider biting for that.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 12, 2017)

Sweet! I cannot wait to see all the Nintendo goodies! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2017)

I would like to see Nintendo announce DLC packs for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. A character + Karts/Bikes pack as the first. Retro race courses as the 2nd. And New race courses as the 3rd.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2017)

Jake said:


> 3PM PT





Jake said:


> 23:00 BST



please pick a single time formatting and stick with it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> I would like to see Nintendo announce DLC packs for Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. A character + Karts/Bikes pack as the first. Retro race courses as the 2nd. And New race courses as the 3rd.



please no, I'd rather just be able to have the whole game in a single package


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2017)

Please spam my inbox if they announce _Bayonetta 3_, thanks. I will Umbran climax myself.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2017)

WHERE THE **** IS MY FEMALE VILLAGER AMIIBO NINTENDO YOU ****S WHY DO THESE DLC NOBODIES WITH MINOR CHANGES GET DOUBLE SMASH AMIIBOS AND NOT SMASH FIGHTERS WITH ACTUAL VARIANT DESIGNS


----------



## Trundle (Apr 12, 2017)

Action game fated for release? Bayonetta? 

Also board game might be mario party?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2017)

Really? No mention on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe? Maybe next time you'll get a DLC announcement.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 12, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Really? No mention on Mario Kart 8 Deluxe? Maybe next time you'll get a DLC announcement.



It was mentioned at the beginning of the Switch section


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks Nintendo... /Sarcasm.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 12, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> It was mentioned at the beginning of the Switch section



I mean that was just basically a recap of known info I believe, or otherwise minor new details


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 12, 2017)

I LEGIT fell asleep during it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 12, 2017)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean that was just basically a recap of known info I believe, or otherwise minor new details


I knew everything we saw during the first reveal was the complete edition.

Unless they reveal more stuff about it after the release. Its our only hope, for more characters, karts and tracks. New and Old.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 12, 2017)

I like the way tonight's North American Nintendo Direct was presented. It was on-point without wasting a lot of our time, even if the ARMS and Splatoon 2 were the focus of the broadcast. For such a short while, it felt like that we're being overloaded with information!

That being said, the content shown during the entire presentation really is a run-of-the-mill affair by Nintendo Direct standards. I get that they're trying to hold off their much more intriguing announcements at E3 2017 until two months later. However, it doesn't hurt having one of the bigger guns being unveiled before that very day to leave their fans a better impression.


----------



## Jake (Apr 12, 2017)

Yeah I agree, the way this direct was present d was great and cut out on so much of the time wasting we're used to. I hope they keep this former for future ones because it was great.

The actual direct itself was meh. I'm okay with it though since E3 is just around the corner. I'm excited for MH Stories, as well as the Bayonetta and new Zelda amiibo, and that new salmon mode in Splatoon looks great.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 12, 2017)

Excited for Hey! Pikmin and Ever Oasis. The 3DS still has a lot of games coming up this year. Not sure if I'm going to enjoy ARMS but I'll be getting that neon yellow joy-con for sure!


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh my, I cannot wait for those Bayonetta amiibos!~


----------



## Bowie (Apr 12, 2017)

I need that amiibo. I need that amiibo. I need both of them, actually.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 12, 2017)

I *LOVE* the July 21th date of release for Splatoon 2 , for some reason that is a day i like a lot , and also , at that time i will be in my summer vacation , so im sure when i get out of school (July 18th or June 30th) i will get my Nintendo Switch!

As for ARMS (another game i wanted to see) its...Okay...The new characters and gloves are good , however we need to see more characters and stages and more information about this game or else this game will be forgotten 

As for everything else , i couldn't care less . Perhaps i only care about Kirby and the new amiibos but that's it. 
Im sure for other hyping this (VC and other games) we will se more about these in E3 or Fall.


----------



## Seastar (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm currently enjoying the free to play Kirby game that came out today. It's going to eventually be really tedious for me like Pokemon Rumble World was, but I'm going to try to not mind that because Kirby is my favorite video game franchise. 
I'm also really curious what the third Kirby game mentioned in the direct is going to be. All they really said was it would be multiplayer? What would that mean?


----------



## tumut (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow this direct was worthless


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm way more excited for the new yellow joy-cons and the Zelda amiibos coming out. I literally freaked when I saw the Majora's Mask one.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2017)

Good god those pukeyellow joy-cons are ugly.

Salmon Run sounds rad though. I can see it becoming more popular than "normal" Splatoon honestly.


----------



## amanda1983 (Apr 13, 2017)

master.leor said:


> Excited for Hey! Pikmin and Ever Oasis. The 3DS still has a lot of games coming up this year. Not sure if I'm going to enjoy ARMS but I'll be getting that neon yellow joy-con for sure!



Pikmin? There's a new pikmin game announced? Okay, now I'm interested!


----------



## Yuni (Apr 13, 2017)

No one on my social media mentioned anything particularly interesting to me either but... I am super hyped for 

Lady Layton 
Great Ace Attorney 2 
The Snack World 
Youkai Watch Shinuichi (or whatever the localised ver is called) 

Also Nights of Azure 2 on the Switch. 
So far, my only interest in the Switch is for PuyoPuyo Tetris because the Vita got neglected. 

I honestly haven't felt this excited since the Professor Layton x Ace Attorney crossover.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Apr 13, 2017)

Oh man there are more Link amiibos. I might get the Twilight Princess one, but it is pretty similar to the Smash Link. Too bad there is no Ghirahim amiibo. Though I might be able to paint a Corrin one to look like him. 

There's another Ace Attorney game? Cool! I should really beat Spirit of Justice.


----------



## Yuni (Apr 13, 2017)

It's the sequel to the unlocalised game with Sherlockian influences though, so no need to rush∼


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Yuni said:


> No one on my social media mentioned anything particularly interesting to me either but... I am super hyped for
> 
> Lady Layton
> Great Ace Attorney 2
> ...



Wait why does Great Ace Attorney look like Phoenix Wright? The characters look similar to just more realistic ;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2017)

Justin said:


> Good god those pukeyellow joy-cons are ugly.



I think you mean banana flavored

- - - Post Merge - - -



Linksonic1 said:


> Wait why does Great Ace Attorney look like Phoenix Wright? The characters look similar to just more realistic ;-;



creativity is dead

they killed it after apollo justice backlash

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuni said:


> Lady Layton
> Great Ace Attorney 2



do you live in japan or were you just watching the japanese direct for some other reason?


----------



## mariostarn (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm very excited for ARMS and Splatoon 2. I really wanna get the yellow joycons too.
Pikmin 3DS and Ever Oasis interest me a lot, but I don't know when I'll be able to get them, because I wanna spend my money on Switch games first and foremost.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2017)

I really hope you can shut the arms announcer off, or can otherwise just use the jp announcer

I actually ended up having to mute that part of the stream due to how grating he was

(granted the narrator guy for the splatoon 2 bit was pretty painful too, but I doubt we'll be seeing much, if any, of him in the actual game)


----------



## Yuni (Apr 13, 2017)

Great Ace Attorney takes place in the Meiji Period and is set up to be the ancestors of Phoenix, so that's why they're similar. 

I don't live in Japan. I'm not interested in most popular titles such as the Mario Bros / Zelda series because they're either rehashes or they didn't manage to hook me in. (I only play Mario on the NES, my most recent experiences come from playing demos. Regarding Zelda, I've spent half an hour on the DS games and stopped... ).

Level-5 games has this specific charm that I absolutely love, so I tend to pay attention to their works more; and the same with GUST. 
Ace Attorney is probably all that I pay attention to from Sega. There's a consistency in style, story, humour and music which creates a harmonious fantasy that I really enjoy.

And hey, at least Lady Layton should be localised this year, so that's still somewhat relevant.

I know my tastes are pretty niche, but I'm happy for anyone who's happy with the announcements


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2017)

I can't believe we're getting Utena's daughter as an amiibo


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 14, 2017)

If anyone is interested, the Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Nintendo Switch Bundle is confirmed to be true *BUT* is is exclusive to Russia...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoBn4Uhegr8


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 14, 2017)

I am still waiting to find out where that MM Link will be released. I already pre-ordered TP Link and am not holding out to get SW Link since Amazon it's pretty crappy when it comes to pre-order. But I really want that MM Link...


----------



## Yuni (Apr 14, 2017)

Lady Layton is out on smartphones on July 20th worldwide for around $20. 
3DS game will probably come later~


----------



## Loriii (Apr 15, 2017)

I heard the MK8 deluxe bundle in Russia costs $440. That's a lot. I think it's still cheaper to get a Switch and a separate MK8 game if you're living in the US or Canada.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 15, 2017)

Xenoblade Chronicles 2 has been listed with an autumn 2017 release on Argos:

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6836474


----------



## Weiland (Apr 16, 2017)

I was very disappointed ...


----------

